# Party ON Friday Oct. 31st?



## alohacyndi (Jan 13, 2014)

I know there is a similar post, but still wanted opinions for my question. This year, Oct. 31st is a Friday and I figured that would be a great day to have a Halloween party/open house for friends and co-workers so they can enjoy my huge Halloween display. (I live in rural Hawaii, so no trick-or-treaters anyway, unless they happen to be driving by.) I have heard to NEVER have it on Halloween night, but when I talk to people, they say they assume a Halloween party will be on Halloween night. I thought of the open-house part for friends with children who may just want to stop by for a bit to see the decorations and grab a bite to eat. Getting confused and just want some honest opinions.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This might be the thread you'd seen, for anyone else who'd like to revisit it:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36361

Most folks here tend to have their Halloween party before the 31st because Halloween itself is a busy night for anyone who does up their yard and house. If you have friends who go all out for Halloween in this way, they likely will not come to a party on that date, so bear that in mind. You will also do double duty on the 31st hosting a party and answering the door if ToTs do show up, although it sounds as if that will be less of an issue for you.

Some folks do something a little more informal along the lines of an open house, as you mentioned, which is a bit more relaxed. If you set the hours at pre-ToT time, then people will be able to stop in, have a drink or snack, admire your decorations, then get home in time to hand out treats to their visitors.

You might just want to chat a bit with the folks you're thinking of inviting and see if a party on the 31st would work for the majority of them. People who are not haunters themselves will likely be happy to attend on that night.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:In my opinion, if it's your party you pick the day you want. If being over run with trick or treaters isn't a big deal for you, then have it on Halloween night. I would LOVE to do that, but I have way too many little ones expecting me to be there to give out treats, and after all, isn't that the reason for the season, (so to speak?) I do invite a bunch of "volunteers" over on Halloween to help me and then we have drinks and food after the mayhem dies down. I'm so excited for you because having a Halloween party on Halloween night is AWESOMENESS! Please keep us updated, I want to hear all about it.


----------



## alohacyndi (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the input! I'm pretty sure I will keep it on the 31st.- I just needed some reassurance that it wasn't a bad idea. I know some of my friends will be busy that night, but I guess that can be the case for any party.


----------



## Mistress Macabre (Sep 19, 2014)

I always have a small, informal type of party on the 31st. We do have trick-or-treaters but not so many I cannot tend my guests. One way around that is to have it after the kids are done.


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

if you dont have TOTS than I say go for it, sounds like fun


----------



## PMTT (Sep 18, 2014)

Not a bad idea. If I didn't have TOTs and my kids and friends kids were older, I'd definitely have it on Halloween!


----------



## krissylynn (Sep 18, 2014)

My 17 y/o wants me to do a party for her on that night and I'm trying to decide on the same thing...


----------



## somethingwicked (Oct 5, 2014)

It's all about your guests. I would ask them what they think; most people love to go out on the night with it being on a Friday this year and most of them wont have to work the next day. But if you have friends who are like us and really into Halloween they might have prior plans or if they have kids they may have to go trick or treating instead.


----------

